# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Gapping line issues

## Tinkertron

Hello,

Let me first start off by saying "yes I am a nubbie to 3d printing"

I got my first 3D printer for this pass Christmas, a Ender 3 Pro.

Immediately I started my first of 4 successful prints, that came on the sd card (DOG, CAT, and so on). My nephew told me software that I would need to start print other projects to download from Thingiverse.

So I downloaded the Ultimaker Cura (slicing software) and started my first "MOD" printout such as a toolbox. and for some reason or another I started from this point on getting string affects on my print out, and now I am getting gapping lines.

I did get new filament that required a higher temp, I was printing the standard 200 but the filament I bought says 210 to 220. But ever since I just can't get it to print straight filling lines.

20210111_162439.jpg

Not sure if the a user issue or a slicer issue.

----------


## Cooper

Hi,
Did you fix it? 
It can be an issue with the PTFE. It should be butted up directly against the nozzle in the hotend. Or with the tension. I've an Ender 3 Pro too and I know it could be a pain (wrote a couple of tutorials and term papers for sale with my projects).

----------


## sqep

it looks like your under extruding. check your estep settings. plenty of youtube videos on this

----------

